# Eclipse und Java 1.5?



## Artchi (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo! Zur Zeit arbeiten wir noch mit Eclipse 2.1. Ich habe gestern mal versucht unsere Applikation unter Java5.0 auszuführen. Nach ein paar Änderungen läuft es auch sehr gut.

Nur 1.5-Features nutzen wir nicht, weil wir ja nur Eclipse 2.1 haben. Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß ob das aktuelle Eclipse schon die 1.5-Features (Generics usw.) unterstützt? Oder muß ich noch auf das stabile Eclipse 3.1 warten?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2005)

Das geht erst ab Eclipse 3.1. Der neueste Milestone ist M6.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Mai 2005)

http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.1M6-200504011645/eclipse-news-part2-M6.html


----------



## Artchi (11. Mai 2005)

Danke!


----------

